# DX code for MSA



## tampster4 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone know the DX code for MSA(multiple system atrophy)?  Thanks!


----------



## Chanke (Nov 3, 2009)

330.0 should do the trick.


----------



## tampster4 (Nov 3, 2009)

Did you mean 333.0 instead of 330.0?


----------



## clmoreland (Nov 3, 2009)

*MSA question*

Yes its 333.0 also known as Shy-Drager syndrome (orthostatic hypotension with multisystem degeneration)


----------

